# Do you think the pandemic is winding down?



## debodun

I've hard news reports of some businesses tentatively re-opening in some areas.


----------



## Aunt Marg

I believe it's slowing, but I see it as nothing more than the calm before the storm.

We've moved past the winter months now, a time when the cold and flu season runs wild, so seeing a slowing of the virus doesn't at all surprise me. My concern lies in the fall season ahead, what's next?

Even more concerning to me is the high number of news reports that tell of people going back to the old ways again, relaying to me that society hasn't learned a thing related to the whole pandemic, so I see a slow simmer of the pandemic continuing, and I also suspect we will see a resurgence or second wave in the coming months once we are into the fall season again.


----------



## JaniceM

No, and I think it's going to get worse because of the too-soon reopenings.  
Governor here, for example, had been saying various businesses are reopening-  including nonessentials like tanning salons and gyms-  while the last 24 hours' death toll was the second highest since they started keeping track.  
Plus she refused to put in a stay-at-home order, despite recommendations.


----------



## Aunt Bea

IMO the virus is not winding down but I do believe that the American people are wearing down.

IMO we will see a second spike of infections due in large part to people not continuing to follow the basic CDC guidelines that have been in place for the last couple of months.

Go back to work, get a haircut, go to the park, do the things that are important to you but please continue to follow the basic CDC guidelines to protect you and the people around you.


----------



## RadishRose

I also have heard that places that have opened up are seeing new clusters of infection.


----------



## Don M.

It is slowing down....temporarily.   Then, within the next few weeks, as everything starts opening up, and people start mingling again, we may see a resurgence which could be even worse than what we've already seen.  OR, as some have predicted, the virus my slow down naturally during the Summer months, only to come back with a vengeance as Fall/Winter arrives.  

We plan to remain vigilant and limit our activities until a vaccine is found....which means months more of limiting our public exposure, and wearing a mask, etc.


----------



## debodun

A timeline of the 1918 flue pandemic:

https://www.cdc.gov/flu/pandemic-resources/1918-commemoration/pandemic-timeline-1918.htm

It wasn't over very quickly.


----------



## Sunny

No way. Deaths are rising in my state. They can reopen all they want, I'm not ready to jump into the cesspool yet.


----------



## Butterfly

Our governor here is taking a very cautious approach to trying to reopen.  I think she is doing the right thing.  Even with the cautious reopening of a few things, I'm not ready to jump into said cesspool either.


----------



## charry

It will take years to repair this ....


----------



## garyt1957

My understanding is that the only reason it may look like the numbers are going down nationally is because of New York. They had so many cases and are now on the downside that they skew the national numbers. A lot od states are still seeing increases. I'm only interested in local numbers.


----------



## gennie

No, we have a short attention span.  We will slip back into old routines and it will surge again.


----------



## hollydolly

Things have started opening here already.. we're totally jaded here with the lockdown, as every country in the world is who is suffering with this pandemic...  but,much as I'd love things to be open again, I am very concerned that as soon as they do people will forget and just return to their old ways..as witnessed in the media with some stores which re-opened here in the last week or so... .
This week Garden centres re-opened, people are now permitted to play Golf, and Tennis.. and everyone can now go out for as much exercise as they please to parks, and coastal areas.. and sunbathe, and meet up with friends or family as long as they keep a 6 ft distance...hmmm... 

2 weeks hence they want the year 1 and 6 children to return to school  ( however they will not penalise parents who refuse to send their children back)

 Many have returned to work this week, and the London  public transport which has been running at only 20 % capacity  since the lockdown is now crowded out with commuters throughout the day  with no way of being able to social distance, yet the  Government transport secretary and the London  Mayor staunchly refuse to lay on more trains, buses and tubes, suggesting people should cycle or walk into work..or at best take their cars. 


 Well Parking in central London is at least £20 per day, so unaffordable to the average blue collar worker ..the vast amount of  workers into the Capital come from outer or Greater  London , so no chance of being able to walk or cycle into the city , and many construction workers have to carry tools , so they have no way of getting those heavy things to work on a bike... 

A second wave coming very soon?...I absolutely dread the idea of it, and I sincerely hope not..but I have a terrible sinking feeling that it will, and it will be very much worse than this one


----------



## fmdog44

No and we are tempting disaster not knowing what the virus is yet tempting fate by putting money above health which is always been the foundation of America's system of capitalism.


----------



## StarSong

Butterfly said:


> Our governor here is taking a very cautious approach to trying to reopen.  I think she is doing the right thing.  Even with the cautious reopening of a few things, I'm not ready to jump into said cesspool either.


Not even close.  I'll be watching from the sidelines for a while.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> 2 weeks hence they want the year 1 and 6 children to return to school


Why would they only include two different grades?  Am assuming year 1 kids are about six years old and year 6 would be around twelve.  Is that correct?  What about all the others?


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> Why would they only include two different grades?  Am assuming year 1 kids are about six years old and year 6 would be around twelve.  Is that correct?  What about all the others?


*year 1 are 5 years old... year 6 are  10 or 11.... *

According to the govt release notes...

_"Children in Reception and Year 1 are at the very beginning of their school career and are mastering the essential basics, including counting and the fundamentals of reading and writing, and learning to socialise with their peers," says the report.


"We know that attending early education lays the foundation for lifelong learning and supports children’s social and emotional development."


It adds: "Year 6 children are finishing Key Stage 2 and are preparing for the transition to secondary school, and will benefit immensely from time with their friends and teachers to ensure they are ready."_


----------



## StarSong

Thank you for the explanation, @hollydolly.  Those would be equivalent to US Kindergarten and 5th grade.  Very crucial here too, for the exact reasons you quoted.  I get it now.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I'm just scanning through this thread but so far I agree with what @JaniceM and @Aunt Bea replied. Of course Dr. Fauci has warned that the second wave could be worse if the country "opens" too soon.


----------



## Lakeland living

No, I do not think it is over. Ontario took a jump back in new cases to almost 500.  48? something. Slow internet up here won't let me check. Thousands and thousands came up to their cottages this weekend. I have made sure no visitors bother to visit, nothing  personal of course.


----------



## MickaC

I think it's far from being over. I've noticed in the last few days, people are starting to group, with no safe distance. Retails that are open continue to practice safety. Now, there's the kids, mostly young teens, i know it must be hard without contact with their friends, but.......my next door neighbour's place has turned into grand central station with boys, no distance, in and out of the house, showing no safety at all, she is a daycare worker, had gone back to work a week ago, so far kids of essential workers are only allowed to use the daycare right now, her 4 year old is not allowed to attend right now, so with all the traffic of the teens at her house, how safe is it for the daycare from her attending work. Scarey.


----------



## Aunt Marg

MickaC said:


> I think it's far from being over. I've noticed in the last few days, people are starting to group, with no safe distance. Retails that are open continue to practice safety. Now, there's the kids, mostly young teens, i know it must be hard without contact with their friends, but.......my next door neighbour's place has turned into grand central station with boys, no distance, in and out of the house, showing no safety at all, she is a daycare worker, had gone back to work a week ago, so far kids of essential workers are only allowed to use the daycare right now, her 4 year old is not allowed to attend right now, so with all the traffic of the teens at her house, how safe is it for the daycare from her attending work. Scarey.


This is exactly what I was afraid of.


----------



## CarolfromTX

I know it's all fashionable to compare this virus with the Spanish flu back in 1918, but the fact is we are living in the 21st century. Our healthcare is way better, our knowledge of how this spreads is better, we are able to protect ourselves better. It's not 1918 anymore, folks.


----------



## StarSong

Lakeland living said:


> No, I do not think it is over. Ontario took a jump back in new cases to almost 500.  48? something. Slow internet up here won't let me check. Thousands and thousands came up to their cottages this weekend. I have made sure no visitors bother to visit, nothing  personal of course.


My older sister lives in a Toronto suburb with her husband who has stage 4 COPD and an immunocompromised daughter.  They are being very, very careful and don't see themselves going to a restaurant again soon.


----------



## Kaila

I don't think it's winding down, either.

I don't really see any science or medical or facts or logic even, that support that it is.
And from my prior knowledge, that is not how these types of viruses work.  By their nature, They happen in waves, and this one is more highly contagious than most.

Besides, it would need to wind down a LOT, in order to lower the cases and the suffering and the deaths, enough for me personally, to think it isn't serious any more.

I don't know how much of the present time view, that it is possibly winding down or seeming to be,
  is just some actual natural optimism people have,  and LOTS of wishful thinking , going on in general.  Or that we know we cant trust how other very wide-ranging opinionated issues, have effected the info we get.

  I think some people are de-sensitized to hearing about it, which is understandable. So, it doesn't sound as serious any more.
  We all are tired of hearing about it, and we are all very weary of taking extra precautions in most everything we do, or think about doing, or did do, or would do.  It's draining, so we wish it would stop, so we hope it is.  Yes, we can hope.

We all wish and hope that the epidemic is, and will be, winding down.
We'd all like to get some more of our normal activities and interests back.  And to lower our anxieties, whichever ones we each have.

But the new cases keep coming, and the deaths keep happening,
and now with rules being changed and relaxed, and people sick of the rules anyway (understandable but...)
I expect resurges of cases and deaths, while I hope I am wrong.


----------



## Sunny

Definitely not. There was an article in the paper about the crowds of teenagers and young adults flocking to Ocean City, MD, a big beach resort. The strange thing is that part of MD is open now, part (where I live) is not.

So the not-too-bright young folks couldn't wait to dash off to the boardwalk, where they are getting tattoos, body piercing, loading up on junk food, mingling together with not a mask in sight and very little distance between them.  Guess what's gonna happen?

The paper has had several obituaries of young people and children dying of this disease.  There will be more.


----------



## debodun

Re-establishing normal social interactions should be gradual and if the disease spike again, cut back.


----------



## fmdog44

What is meant by "The New Norm?" It is the definition of the future but previous pandemics like the one in 1918 have left suddenly and never returned. Because the only thing known is no one knows. So there is room for hope but don't go in the water just yet.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

Sunny said:


> Definitely not. There was an article in the paper about the crowds of teenagers and young adults flocking to Ocean City, MD, a big beach resort. The strange thing is that part of MD is open now, part (where I live) is not.
> 
> So the not-too-bright young folks couldn't wait to dash off to the boardwalk, where they are getting tattoos, body piercing, loading up on junk food, mingling together with not a mask in sight and very little distance between them.  Guess what's gonna happen?
> 
> The paper has had several obituaries of young people and children dying of this disease.  There will be more.


OMG I saw a scene from some boardwalk, don't remember if it was Ocean City, MD (N.J. has an Ocean City boardwalk too) and it was packed. I didn't see one person wearing a mask.


----------



## PopsnTuff

*Do you think the pandemic is winding down?*

Hell no.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

PopsnTuff said:


> *Do you think the pandemic is winding down?*
> 
> Hell no.


I love your cute little flower thingy!  LOL


----------



## CeeCee

Sunny said:


> No way. Deaths are rising in my state. They can reopen all they want, I'm not ready to jump into the cesspool yet.



I agree....I’m going to wait and see what happens as things open up....not going to be the first for anything.

I didn’t waste 2.5 months isolating and going crazy for nothing.


----------



## PopsnTuff

Yeah over the next two weeks, the stats should be interestingly higher for infected, hospitalized and deaths.....that leveling the curve thing will be a thing of the past again.


----------



## MickaC

Trip to the grocery store this morning.....my heart dropped a few beats.....40 customers allowed in store at a time up until today.....today, 80 at one time, and no monitor at the door for count and precautions. Safety shields are still up at checkouts, as far as i'm concerned those safety shields should stay up forever. So, i think someones jumping the gun, too fast, too soon.


----------



## Kaila

I don't understand how people seem to be dropping their precautions as _much_ as they are.
Locally, and in other places as well, there are significant numbers of new cases, daily, and added deaths, daily.


----------



## Lakeland living

Have to agree, Ontario is now thinking of opening up a few areas. I think it is too soon.


----------



## Lakeland living

Especially when they leave the cities and go into cottage country, some I really don't mind. They bring food from home, keep to themselves which is perfect. No added concerns. Not with them.
     There are others that come up, inform whoever is around that the virus is not up here, just in the city. Totally ignore distancing, try to empty the shelves.   Have a bad feeling about this....


----------



## fmdog44

The economy cannot stand up to a shut down as we have seen so how can it wind down? All the more reason to stay safe for another year or so until a vaccine is found and distributed to everyone.


----------



## Lakeland living

NO, it is not slowing down, not in Ontario
             On Tuesday (June 2), Premier Doug Ford will ask the Ontario legislature to extend the province’s state of emergency for another 28 days, until Tuesday, June 30th.  He would not agree to saying it would be the last extention.


----------



## JaniceM

No...  
https://www.kcci.com/article/polk-c...nce-reopening-businesses-coronavirus/32774626


----------



## JaniceM

This was more than a month ago:
https://apnews.com/c8286cc4dd670e88850ad33e977866a4
A more recent report on t.v. news stated more than 2,500 cases among the 4 Tyson plants...

Yet individuals have been getting 'go to work or lose your job..  go to work or lose your unemployment benefits'...


----------



## JaniceM

and there are dopes like this guy:
https://who13.com/news/iowa-lawmake...ng-anyone-mocks-colleagues-for-wearing-masks/


----------



## JaniceM

Latest update:  https://who13.com/news/coronavirus/iowa-surpasses-600-covid-19-deaths/


----------



## Rosemarie

It does seem to be slowing but too many people are behaving as though it's all over. This will very likely result in a new outbreak.


----------



## debodun

I was at church today (first service since Easter) and half the people weren't wearing masks and the other half (besides me) had their masks tucked under their chins or only covering their mouths. Not much social distancing, either.


----------



## MickaC

For the most part, the quiet still continues, which tells me that precaution is still #1, a good thing.

If my final resting place is this quiet......I may have to relocate to a noisier cemetary.


----------



## ancientmariner

Just read the latest from WHO, now I'm not too sure.  They are saying that the virus isn't spread as rapidly as first reported.  Asymptomatic and presymptomatic contamination is very rare.  Common sense is your best defense.  Stay out of crowds, wash your hands, try to eat properly for health and avoid physical contact with anyone showing or having symptoms.  A mask is a personal choice and I would never fault anyone for wearing one.  I myself will continue to wear mine but 'caution' is the watch word.


----------



## PopsnTuff

I posted this elsewhere but here it is again.....don't see much winding down here.....wearing a mask in Virginia is mandatory and asymptomatic folks are very infectious to others.....

Though the number of *new deaths *has been curving downward, *the virus continues to circulate widely* within the United States. As states move to partly reopen their economies, t*housands of new cases are still being identified each day and true normalcy remains a distant vision. Every day, more beloved events are scrubbed from *

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/us/coronavirus-us-cases.html


----------



## Sassycakes

PopsnTuff said:


> *Do you think the pandemic is winding down?*
> 
> Hell no.




*NO !*


----------



## Lewkat

We have 2 new cases in the facility where I live in the past week.  So no it is not.  But, from what I've been reading and have been able to ascertain from the CDC, WHO and the like, the cases may be milder due to the number of infected.  Ergo, some infectious disease doctors are now questioning if the virus is either weakening or has mutated to a less toxic type.  So, another study is under way in several venues.


----------



## Kaila

We can really _hope_ for either of those possibilities you mentioned, @Lewkat


----------



## Lewkat

Only time will tell, Kaila.  I does seem that more are recovering and much faster than a month ago.


----------



## Ruthanne

The number of daily cases has decreased a lot in my state.


----------



## Warrigal

Sometimes it pays to be a small country at the bottom of the world. New Zealand has had no new cases in 14 days and all restrictions will be lifted by Wednesday. However, they will still have their external borders closed.

Where I live in New South Wales we are slowly easing restrictions because the number of new cases is very low and community transmission even lower. However some states have effectively closed their borders to unrestricted internal travel. Controlling new infections requires a certain amount of quarantining, testing and contact tracing and we now have measures in place to handle any new outbreaks. Despite some initial mistakes our total death toll is low (102) and we haven't had a single confirmed death in two weeks.

IMO it is now time in Australia to start rebuilding the economy and getting people back to work.


----------



## MickaC

I see our Prime Minister is in need of a haircut.....Making sure that task is save to go forward with.....or his hairdresser is out of the country.


----------



## StarSong

Warrigal said:


> IMO it is now time in Australia to start rebuilding the economy and getting people back to work.


I think you're right - it should be safe to move back to normalcy.  The question is how international visitors and tourists will be handled.  All countries, particularly those with zero (or near zero) cases, are going to have to balance desperately missed tourist dollars against the possibility/likelihood that COVID-19 will be reintroduced.

Edited to add: I think it's safe for Australia, New Zealand and the other countries who have virtually zero cases to move back to normalcy.  I wasn't making a blanket statement that I believe it's safe for the entire world to move back to pre 2020 behaviors.


----------



## MickaC

Noticed one of our restaurants were open, on saturday, i'm sure with precautions.
My X was probably one of the first in line.....he lives in them, morning, noon and supper.
He was getting tired of eggs, opening cans, etc....Oh my, hard life.


----------



## MickaC

Trip to the grocery store yesterday. Became quickly annoyed and ticked off. Several customers that were campers, pretty much ignored safety.
Not following directions marked, safe distance......i was at the marked line at the checkout, waiting for my turn at checkout, some of them just thought that was their right to line in front of others in that space, had some cut in front of me, and noticed 2 other checkouts that the same thing happening. I guess some don't care.
If some keep this up.....we may end up at square 1. 

Churches have not yet opened up to services, or public worship.

We are not over this. Please stay safe and well everyone.


----------



## Manatee

It should have faded in another 6 months or so.


----------



## Marie5656

Nope. Just offended a neighbor when I said they could no longer visit because I found they do not social distance or wear masks when out. They are in 30s, old enough to know better. I said they were putting me at risk. 
I said in future if they came they could sit in my yard while I sat on porch. But then only if they promised to mask up when out


----------



## Judycat

The cases in my county are slowly rising again, after being stable for weeks, as more people are shunning safe distancing and mask wearing.


----------



## Pappy

In Florida, the numbers are going higher each day. I’m sure more restrictions will be added soon. I wonder if it’s because the beaches are overcrowded with, I don’t care folks, I’m going to have fun no matter what.

Or, Orange County, Orlando, people are gathering in huge crowds to protest. Most will no masks.....I wonder??


----------



## Lewkat

Not in the USA.


----------



## Red Cinders

Pappy said:


> In Florida, the numbers are going higher each day. I’m sure more restrictions will be added soon. I wonder if it’s because the beaches are overcrowded with, I don’t care folks, I’m going to have fun no matter what.
> 
> Or, Orange County, Orlando, people are gathering in huge crowds to protest. Most will no masks.....I wonder??



I'm in Florida, less than an hour's drive from Orlando.  Our numbers here have been really good so far (knock wood), but then, there are a few senior developments here with people who are a little more cautious and/or smarter than the younger folks.

Orlando had a lot of people in their constant protests, and from news reports, only some wore masks.  Our closest small town had an organized protest at two locations a couple of weeks ago with many coming in from other parts.  There were more people in our downtown than you ever see at the festivals. I think that will open us up to the virus that has, so far, been very light on us.

I also see so few people in masks.  We had a washer and dryer delivered from Lowe's today, and only one out of four of the deliverymen had a mask.  You'd think they would deliver them together but nope, two different trucks. <growl>  Whenever I go thru the Chick-Fil-A drive thru, I'm the only person in a car who puts on her mask when dealing with the person at the window.  Today, a few silly people had a community garage sale.  I know it's outside, but from what I could see, less than half of the visitors had on masks.  It makes me want to scream.

And let's not forget, as a tourist destination, we still get tons of visitors from other states.


----------



## gennie

Red Cinders said:


> I'm in Florida, less than an hour's drive from Orlando.  Our numbers here have been really good so far (knock wood), but then, there are a few senior developments here with people who are a little more cautious and/or smarter than the younger folks.
> 
> Orlando had a lot of people in their constant protests, and from news reports, only some wore masks.  Our closest small town had an organized protest at two locations a couple of weeks ago with many coming in from other parts.  There were more people in our downtown than you ever see at the festivals. I think that will open us up to the virus that has, so far, been very light on us.
> 
> I also see so few people in masks.  We had a washer and dryer delivered from Lowe's today, and only one out of four of the deliverymen had a mask.  You'd think they would deliver them together but nope, two different trucks. <growl>  Whenever I go thru the Chick-Fil-A drive thru, I'm the only person in a car who puts on her mask when dealing with the person at the window.  Today, a few silly people had a community garage sale.  I know it's outside, but from what I could see, less than half of the visitors had on masks.  It makes me want to scream.
> 
> And let's not forget, as a tourist destination, we still get tons of *visitors from other states.*


Who then go home and re-introduce.  Florida added 4,000 NEW cases two days ago.  We are still in our first wave.


----------



## Red Cinders

Gennie, what is interesting is that the median age of new cases in Florida has decreased dramatically over the past few weeks.  Yesterday it was announced that in Orange County the average age of new cases is 29 and the vast majority are asymptomatic.  There seems to be a lot of covid spreading going on among those in their 20's and 30's.  It appears as if many people, especially the younger ones, are throwing caution to the wind and acting as if the pandemic is over.


----------



## gennie

Red Cinders said:


> Gennie, what is interesting is that the median age of new cases in Florida has decreased dramatically over the past few weeks.  Yesterday it was announced that in Orange County the average age of new cases is 29 and the vast majority are asymptomatic.  There seems to be a lot of covid spreading going on among those in their 20's and 30's.  It appears as if many people, especially the younger ones, are throwing caution to the wind and acting as if *the pandemic is over.*


I'm not even sure it is peaked yet here.   I think we are now seeing results of  Memorial Day party. Some of the hotter spots are around college areas.


----------



## Sunny

It will never wind down until there is a vaccine, not while there are idiots attending mass rallies, crowded venues such as restaurants, etc., sporting events, etc. without wearing masks.  They don't know, or don't care, that even though they could be carrying the virus without symptoms, they could be making someone else terribly ill or even killing them. It did start to wind down in some places, but watch for the resurgence.

Without mass cooperation or enforcement, the only solution will be a vaccine.


----------



## PamfromTx

No, the number of deaths are increasing and rapidly.  It is terrifying.  Stay safe, everyone.


----------



## Manatee

We are those a couple of those old folks that have to be extra careful.
We are not planing  on things being "normal" until the first of the year.


----------



## Sassycakes

*Sadly I don't think it's slowing done and I am praying it doesn't get even worse in the fall.*


----------



## LindaB

Not in our area. Covid 19 is actually escalating in North Carolina.


----------



## LindaB

MickaC said:


> I think it's far from being over. I've noticed in the last few days, people are starting to group, with no safe distance. Retails that are open continue to practice safety. Now, there's the kids, mostly young teens, i know it must be hard without contact with their friends, but.......my next door neighbour's place has turned into grand central station with boys, no distance, in and out of the house, showing no safety at all, she is a daycare worker, had gone back to work a week ago, so far kids of essential workers are only allowed to use the daycare right now, her 4 year old is not allowed to attend right now, so with all the traffic of the teens at her house, how safe is it for the daycare from her attending work. Scarey.


My brother in law who lives in South Florida, one of the really "hot spots" in the US told us yesterday that he and his family refuse to wear masks because this is all just a hoax. You can't fix stupid.


----------



## Warrigal

Things were looking good in Australia but there has been a bit of a spike in one of the larger states. In a couple of hot spots there the N value is well over 1 which is an indicator that new infections could be becoming hyperbolic, i.e. out of control.


----------



## Ruthanne

No, I don't think so with the cases still on the rise and new areas popping up with a lot of new cases.


----------



## gennie

delete


----------



## JaniceM

Within the county, there's said to be 5,558 confirmed cases, already 168 deaths...  if it's winding down, it certainly doesn't sound like it.


----------



## Kaila

I so much wish that it was, but I haven't seen any actual signs that it is, or that it will be, anytime soon.


----------

